# Knee replacement surgery



## Dusty (Aug 4, 2021)

UPDATE - Monday 26, July 6pm I was admitted to the Pasqua hospital Regina for my forth knee surgery in my right leg with the first being November 15, 2018.

Was released yesterday after lunch retuning  home to MJ around 3pm after picking up my new meds (pain killers & blood thinners).  Have been in bed until now hopefully my recovery will go well.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 4, 2021)

Wishing you speedy recovery.
Enjoy the pampering from Mom.


----------



## Everett (Aug 4, 2021)

Hope you're healing up fast.  My father-in-law got a new knee 2 months ago and he says it's night and day compared to the pain he had before getting it done.


----------



## francist (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow, finally eh? You’ve been waiting a while for that one as I recall, hope the recovery goes well for you Bill.

-frank


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 4, 2021)

Rest easy [mention]Dusty [/mention] sit back and watch the riders on Friday night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 4, 2021)

All the best and get well soon.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 4, 2021)

Rest up and get well soon!


----------



## combustable herbage (Aug 5, 2021)

Glad to see the government spend some money on you for a change rather than you always paying up
I hope you have a good recovery amazing the work they can do,  can't wait till I hear your back in the shop enjoying your toys.


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 5, 2021)

I hope your recovery goes well Bill.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 5, 2021)

I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you can look forward to pain free days ahead shortly.


----------



## trlvn (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm going to disagree with some of the others here!  Don't rest too much; keep moving as much as you can!!  I'm sure your team has given you exercises to do and whatnot.  Don't overdo it but keep building up your strength.

Hope all goes well!

Craig


----------



## Proxule (Aug 5, 2021)

Gluck to you!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 5, 2021)

Glad things went well. Hope your up and out in the shop doing what you love doing.


----------



## Brent H (Aug 5, 2021)

Excellent!!!!  Wishing you the best on a great recovery!!


----------



## PeterT (Aug 5, 2021)

All the best, Bill. Hope recovery goes well!
Peter


----------



## Tom O (Aug 5, 2021)

Glad it’s finally done have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Doggggboy (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm sure you'll be helping helping people move lathes out of basements in no time.


----------



## Perry (Aug 6, 2021)

I hope you have a fast recovery and return to "normal" life quickly. 

All the best,


----------



## Janger (Aug 6, 2021)

I hope you are healing up Bill.


----------



## Brian26 (Aug 6, 2021)

Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery. Trick is to do enough exercise, but don't overdo it.


----------



## Tomc938 (Aug 6, 2021)

Take care and hope you heal quickly.  Physio is so much "fun".


----------



## Hruul (Aug 9, 2021)

Hope all went well this time, and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello and thanks to everyone for their good wishes. Yesterday was my first month anniversary post surgery with things moving forward somewhat slow. Knee recovery is swollen and stiff even with my first stage therapy. Presently using a cold pack/compression device which really helps.

https://www.breg.com/products/cold-therapy/devices/polar-care-wave/

Lost some weight have little appetite but that will return. Basically I'm feeling like I've just turned the corner so to speak although it will take additional time thanks to my good wife and furry nurse.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm soo relieved to see you back on-line....  Get well soon buddy...


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 27, 2021)

I've been wondering how you are doing, hard to believe it's been a month already.
All the best and stay safe young feller.


----------



## francist (Aug 27, 2021)

Good to hear, Bill. I’m glad things seem to heading the right way, albeit a bit slower than you’d probably like. Hang in there.

-frank


----------



## Brent H (Aug 27, 2021)

Great to see you on the Forum Bill!!!  Get well soon!!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 28, 2021)

Good to hear that the knee is progressing, even if it is slow. I used a cold pump similar to the one you have after my shoulder was repaired. Works awesome.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 28, 2021)

Good to hear you are making the turn ….. at least the riders are doing well….. 3-0 to start 2021 ! And Calgary is in the toilet ! Good reasons to get out of bed every day

Take it easy, go slow. I’m fighting little problems in comparison (shoulders — bursitis , etc ) and the best medicine is to DO NOTHING and let it heal

Which is tough when what makes you happy is wrangling heavy antique machines out of buildings

Rest up and keep posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 28, 2021)

Great to hear Bill.  Hope your recovery is quick.


----------



## Janger (Aug 28, 2021)

take it easy Bill.


----------



## combustable herbage (Aug 29, 2021)

Glad to hear things are improving, all that hard work rehabbing will pay off.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 9, 2021)

Update - presently ending my sixth week post surgery having been to the Pasqua hospital Regina this morning for x-rays and a powwow with my surgeon. Firstly I would like to sincerely thank the kind well wishers and friends who encouraged me to keep my chin up and stay the course.

Feeling much better with my apatite and strength returning, therapy is another issue largely due to my stiff knee and swelling. Surgeon says I could be six months or more before my knee mobility returns so I can drive safely. Completely understand what he's saying here. Key reasons for my stiffness is my not being allowed therapy with having temporary antibiotic parts install after my third surgery.  Doctor also mentioned I was on the table for 3-1/2 hours while he did his thing removing much scar tissue from my previous three surgeries. Makes sense to me. No longer using my walker and back to my cane, that's a plus.

So there you have it guys straight from this old codger's mouth, shall keep plugging along and win this battle yet.  LOL

Play safe!  Bill


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 9, 2021)

GREAT news there Bill!  Keep plugging away at it.  You'll win.

Craig


----------



## Tom O (Sep 9, 2021)

That's good to hear You'll get there in the end.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 9, 2021)

Awesome news @Dusty !!!   Keep up the smiles and happy thoughts!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 9, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Update - presently ending my sixth week post surgery having been to the Pasqua hospital Regina this morning for x-rays and a powwow with my surgeon. Firstly I would like to sincerely thank the kind well wishers and friends who encouraged me to keep my chin up and stay the course.
> 
> Feeling much better with my apatite and strength returning, therapy is another issue largely due to my stiff knee and swelling. Surgeon says I could be six months or more before my knee mobility returns so I can drive safely. Completely understand what he's saying here. Key reasons for my stiffness is my not being allowed therapy with having temporary antibiotic parts install after my third surgery.  Doctor also mentioned I was on the table for 3-1/2 hours while he did his thing removing much scar tissue from my previous three surgeries. Makes sense to me. No longer using my walker and back to my cane, that's a plus.
> 
> ...


We're all expecting a waterfall of impressive projects coming from your shop with all this recovery time to burn 

Keep going Bill. Best wishes.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 12, 2021)

Was out in our attached garage/shop this morning chasing buggered threads for a friend. That worked and he went away happy thinking I was a genius of sorts. Glad I could help, felt awesome to get out there for 1/2 an hour.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 12, 2021)

That's Awesome!!!


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 12, 2021)

Welcome young feller.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 13, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Welcome young feller.



Young feller I wish, over the past 33 months I've been put through the wringers so to speak. If anything it taught me just haw fragile life can be at anytime without guarantees. Thankfully I have a loving wife of 62 years, and family members who watched out for us. One's faith and the skills of my surgeon are paramount. Thanks to everyone for your kind support and encouragement.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 13, 2021)

Great to hear things are progressing, even if it is slow 'tis better than the alternative. So what are you doing on the computer at 2:19 am?


----------



## Dusty (Sep 13, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Great to hear things are progressing, even if it is slow 'tis better than the alternative. So what are you doing on the computer at 2:19 am?



Actually I don't get a full nights sleep between the discomfort in my knee and watering my horse. So one might find me at my computer 
anytime during the night. As I heal hopefully that will change for the better.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 14, 2021)

As a lifelong insomniac and sleep school dropout, I can relate.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 14, 2021)

I used to sleep right through the night, not any more.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 14, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> I used to sleep right through the night, not any more.



Then we night hawks are not alone! LOL


----------



## Tom O (Sep 14, 2021)

I usually don’t go to bed till around 4.00 AM


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 14, 2021)

Tom O said:


> I usually don’t go to bed till around 4.00 AM



And that's why you can't book an appointment to visit Tom until after lunch


----------



## Tom O (Sep 15, 2021)

Bingo we have a Winner!  
To be fair I have tried off and on to sleep earlier but after a lifetime of night shifts it just seems wrong Unless it’s a special occasion like bacon and eggs.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 27, 2021)

Knee update, yesterday was my second full month post surgery. On the 9th of September I complained to my surgeon that I couldn't meet or cope with the therapy program she had me on. Then he dropped another bomb saying, I was on the table for 3 1/2 hours, he also cleaned up the scar tissue from my first three surgeries. That he also repaired a tear in my Patella Tendon (apparently now anchored with sutures) this was unknown to me and my therapist so I should go very easy. He gave me a letter to share my therapist and she just about fell off her stool on the 15th September. The program I was on was totally wrong for my condition so I was downgraded to baby steps, consequently therapy for me goes very slow.

On a brighter note this morning I returned my bath tub bench ( so I could shower sitting) and walker on loan from Saskabilities in Regina, now that makes for a much happier old codger to have them gone. So there you have it the latest, check out attached picture.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Sep 27, 2021)

Dusty said:


> UPDATE - Monday 26, July 6pm I was admitted to the Pasqua hospital Regina for my forth knee surgery in my right leg with the first being November 15, 2018.
> 
> Was released yesterday after lunch retuning  home to MJ around 3pm after picking up my new meds (pain killers & blood thinners).  Have been in bed until now hopefully my recovery will go well.


Mine was done june 26 year 2020  still painful a bit but I could do all I want and it dose not   more  painful . You be fine


----------



## Brent H (Sep 27, 2021)

Holy Smoke @Dusty Bill!!!

Wow - good thing you discussed the issues - hopefully that will settle things out for you and get the development on track!  Go Bill Go!!


----------



## Tom O (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeah it’s a good thing to ask I went in to get the gall bladder removed but the next time I had a ultrasound they told me the gall bladder had stones. I told them that’s amazing because it was taken out … it turns out they only took a part of it but then why did they leave the stones?


----------



## Dusty (Sep 27, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Holy Smoke @Dusty Bill!!!
> 
> Wow - good thing you discussed the issues - hopefully that will settle things out for you and get the development on track!  Go Bill Go!!



I'm a persistent sort of guy so I'm not going to let this hiccup slow me down. It's really a time thing so I'm up for it. Bottom line know your surgeon and don't be afraid to ask questions or complain, doctors understand.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 27, 2021)

Marc Moreau said:


> Mine was done june 26 year 2020  still painful a bit but I could do all I want and it dose not   more  painful . You be fine



Thanks Mark, appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 27, 2021)

Good thing you had a talk with the doc. wouldn't want to screw things up with the wrong therapy.


----------

